

Ask HN: Tools to achieve your goals? - edwardy20

Are there any apps that allow you to set goals at a certain due date, and then let you subdivide the goals into smaller subgoals and set due dates for those as well?
======
j2h6mW
It's not exactly a stand-alone app, but Org-mode in Emacs is pretty excellent
for this. I like it because I can take text files with me anywhere (even onto
a smartphone if I'm using a syncing app like SpiderOak).

Here's a link to get you started: [http://orgmode.org/worg/org-gtd-
etc.html](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-gtd-etc.html)

------
tagabek
"Commit" is a nicely designed iPhone app that does this.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8)

------
lujaw
I am using app called Everest on the iPhone. You can set due date for the
goal(dream) and break it down into smaller tasks. Its awesome.

------
jlengrand
That´s exactly how dev management tools like Jira work.

~~~
jlengrand
Or did you want something for your phone only ?

~~~
edwardy20
Nope, web apps are just as good.

~~~
jlengrand
Then i think that any recent issue tracking software can be used for that :).
That s what I do already with Jira

